# 50" deck upgrade



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I have a 2000 craftsman gt 6spd 50" deck. This is the year before gt3000 They look the same except for side muffler and grille on top of hood 22hp kohler v. 23 hp kohler. The deck is the same as the one on last years grey gt5000 w/b&s 22hp 12 gauge deck. Was looking on the sears website at the gt5000 10 gauge 50" deck w/4 gage wheels. Ordered the 4 mounting brackets and related hardware,it all bolts right up to nonused existing holes. Only needed 2 wheels as the old are the same. Also added gators and nose roller, and removed deflector shield made a big difference. If anyone is interested the model # for the gt5000 is917.276030, I think it may also have greasable mandrels, will probably try these before next season. I know everyone is thinking about snow not grass but what better time to play with deck? Right now the blower is mounted and using four 55lb wheel weights(2 on each wheel) along with sand canister and tire chains. Will put hardtop cab w/electric wiper on soon, looked like frosty during last storm!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Would like to see pictures if you get it all together. Never though og dubbleing up the wheel weights, And down fall to this?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Wheel weights*

Sears recomends 2 55lb weights on left rear drive wheel and 1 on right for ground engaging implements ie. moldboard plow, disk harrow cultivator etc. They also recomend 1 55llb weight bolted to the front of tractor under the grille area between the front wheels with a mounting bracket to keep the front down and help with steering stability. I set it up like this in the spring for ground preparation with the chains on as well. It's amazing how much stronger the tractor is like this no wheel spin and even rips through small to averacge size roots.In the winter I put that 4th weight on the right rear to balance it out. Most posts that complain about these GT's not being a real garden tractor but rather some box store crap aren't setting them up correctly. This will be the 5th season coming up and no major problems. I did change the interlock switch which got subject to a lot of slush and dirt since it's mounted under the brake pedal. The original deck blades were pretty cheesy but the gators are real heavy duty. Local sears has a big thick book mounted to counter in L&G Dept. read through one if you get a chance especially in accessory section.


----------

